# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Jailbreak 0.6, Princess Robot Dinosaur!

## ShinSH

C'est malin, je vais devoir mettre à jour mon dossier mods que j'avais fait sur le sujet. Longtemps attendue, notamment à cause d'une perte de code source forçant les développeurs à tout reprendre de zéro, la nouvelle version de Jailbreak Source vient de sortir. Avec les fameux robots et les dinos tout moches.
 Finalement, ces modèles s'intègrent plutôt bien dans l'univers, même si je n'en suis pas fan. De plus, le système d'équipement a été modifié, passant du style Half Life 2 (on porte tout ce qu'on ramasse) au style CS (une arme de chaque type au maximum). Comme vous pouvez le constater sur la vidéo ci-dessus, vous aurez des nouvelles perks (le mot semble à la mode depuis Killing Floor...), des nouvelles cartes sont présentes, et les exécutions en fin de round ont été entièrement revues pour être plus cruelles ou plus loufoques. Croyez moi, vous n'aurez vraiment plus envie de perdre un combat. Et si vous êtes lassé du mode classique en team deathmatch, vous pouvez y rajouter un peu de nouveauté avec l'apparition du King of the Hill, ou du DeathBall, dans lequel chaque équipe doit pousser une balle dans le but adverse.
 Actuellement, et malgré le fait que l'on soit en début d'après midi, quelques serveurs sont déjà pleins, et beaucoup d'autres sont vides. Je suis prêt à parier que si vous le téléchargez, vous trouverez facilement un serveur avec de la place ce soir.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Agathia

Telechargez a partir du site convictgaming.co.uk sur le site de la news, c'est de loin l'upload  le plus rapide... Je l'ai eut en une minute  ::P: 

Le mod Deathball me rappelle le bombing run de UT2004, c'était vraiment sympa ce mod de jeu, dommage qu'ils l'aient enlevé du 3 =(...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Y a un mod Bombing Run pour UT3, si jamais.  :;): 
Et je DL Jailbreak, ça a l'air plus sympa que quand je l'avais testé.

----------


## Louck

C'est quoi cette intro qui sent pompé de Borderland  ::O: 

Mais ca a de la gueule.

----------


## Agathia

J'arrive pas à le lancer, il me dit que le jeu n'est pas available (je savais pas comment le traduire  ::P: )...  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Available : Disponible.

----------


## BigDams

Il n'y a aucune faute d'orthographe dans cette news, c'est inadmissible ! 

Canard PC, embauche de nouveaux pigistes, qu'on puisse les corriger.

----------


## Agathia

> Available : Disponible.


Je me rappelais plus de la traduction, je voyais ce que ça voulait dire mais incapable de coller la trad  ::|: 

J'ai googolisé l'erreur et tout ce que j'ai trouvé c'est de supprimer le fichier ClientRegistry.blob mais rien n'y fait... J'ai reinstall plusieurs fois le mod et toujours la même chose ='(

----------


## frunzy

est-ce que ce n'est pas le mod le plus debile et absurde auquel je n'ai jamais joué ? (et je joue régulièrement a bisounours party) ! des squelettes darth vader et des dinosaures ? qui tappent dans une balle avec des sabres (sabres lasers dans le cas des dinos !!!) ou se tirent dessus avec des... heu... armes au feeling... heu... original ; c'est incroyable ce truc !

----------

